# Mid 70's Hagstrom Swede



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Here is another example of pawn shop prowess. Picked this one up about 5 years ago out of Michigan. Mid 70's Hagstrom Swede. it is in fabulous condition. Got it for around $350 CDN at the time.


----------



## SCREEM (Feb 2, 2006)

damn, what a find. I guess when they looked it up in their little book for a price and it wasn't there, or they gave some shmo 50 bucks for it


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I don't think I have ever seen one of these that did not have a broken pick-up mounting ring though. they were notorious for that.


----------



## Lester B. Flat (Feb 21, 2006)

I had "the use" of one of those about 30 years ago thought it was a great guitar and really well built. I could do without the "Gumby" headstock though. You got a deal.


----------



## imbackagain2 (Feb 6, 2006)

wow are those good guitars? I noticed they're starting to run adds in guitar world. Pat smear from nirvana/foo fighters plays one


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

imbackagain2 said:


> wow are those good guitars? I noticed they're starting to run adds in guitar world. Pat smear from nirvana/foo fighters plays one


Not sure the recent re-incarnation would be the same guitars. Not sure where they are being built either.


----------



## zao_89 (Feb 17, 2006)

Wow, great guitar.


----------



## big frank (Mar 5, 2006)

The new Hags are built in China. 
Is there anything they can't do?


----------



## zao_89 (Feb 17, 2006)

big frank said:


> The new Hags are built in China.
> Is there anything they can't do?


Probably not..


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

I always thought the old Hagstoms had a great neck/fretboard action.


----------



## big frank (Mar 5, 2006)

Yes Hagstroms have wonderful necks.
Inside is an aluminum I-beam and thats what allowed the Swedish Craftsmen to make them so thin.
I know, lots of guitarists like a big fat rounded neck; but not me.
I have a 66/67 Hagstrom Viking with the "Kings Neck" as the old decals used to proclaim.
Hagstrom ads used to boast "fastest neck in the world".
However, I beleive the Swede Necks are a little bigger.
Is that true?


----------



## bryanjetboy (Feb 18, 2006)

*Great Score!*

I always thought that Hagstrom's had an excellent
headstock design. Very classy  

What does the second toggle switch do?
Coil split/tap maybe?


----------



## Mahogany Martin (Mar 2, 2006)

That's a nice looking guitar actually. Was paying $350 a steal? And yes, what is the other switch for?


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

ofender said:


> That's a nice looking guitar actually. Was paying $350 a steal? And yes, what is the other switch for?


On the Swede you have the 3 position PUP selector switch and a 3 position tone switch. They made a limited number of Super Swede's that also had a coil tapping switch. Yes, the $350 was a deal. For an original Swede you would be looking at $600 plus. The Super Swedes are rare and command a premium.


----------



## bryanjetboy (Feb 18, 2006)

How does that tone position switch work?


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I am not sure how the wiring was set-up but it clearly made a difference in the output. Almost like using a phaser or flanger.


----------



## YaReMi (Mar 9, 2006)

Always wanted to have one. In 1978, when I still lived in Eestern Europe, I was visiting Helsinki with 500 USD in my pocket for one guitar. Every gtr store had Swedes and they looked so tempting. The Swede had a very good reputation already then (jazz dude Larry Coryell played one) but at the end I went for a Stratocaster - 78, hardtail, r/w neck (500 wasn't enough for tremolo or maple neck). I still have the Strat, all original, and love it despite all the bad rap they get from all over.
I still keep checking eBay for Swedes, missed a chance to get a Superswede body and neck "project" recently.
I love your Swede, congratulations!


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

YaReMi said:


> Always wanted to have one. In 1978, when I still lived in Eestern Europe, I was visiting Helsinki with 500 USD in my pocket for one guitar. Every gtr store had Swedes and they looked so tempting. The Swede had a very good reputation already then (jazz dude Larry Coryell played one) but at the end I went for a Stratocaster - 78, hardtail, r/w neck (500 wasn't enough for tremolo or maple neck). I still have the Strat, all original, and love it despite all the bad rap they get from all over.
> I still keep checking eBay for Swedes, missed a chance to get a Superswede body and neck "project" recently.
> I love your Swede, congratulations!


It's about time you showed up :food-smiley-004:


----------



## YaReMi (Mar 9, 2006)

Dave, did you know I was from "Eestern" Europe?


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

That's a cool looking guitar, nice find....


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Sold that one, wish I had not. Very tough to find them now. When you do they want an arm and a leg for it.


----------



## YaReMi (Mar 9, 2006)

Lester B. Flat said:


> ... I could do without the "Gumby" headstock though ...


The headstock is actually quite elegant in my opinion. It was designed by famous Jimmy d'Aquisto by the way.


----------



## YaReMi (Mar 9, 2006)

YaReMi said:


> Always wanted to have one. In 1978, when I still lived in Eestern Europe, I was visiting Helsinki with 500 USD in my pocket for one guitar. Every gtr store had Swedes and they looked so tempting. The Swede had a very good reputation already then (jazz dude Larry Coryell played one) ... I still keep checking eBay for Swedes, missed a chance to get a Superswede body and neck "project" recently.
> I love your Swede, congratulations!


And now I have one too! (bought it in May '08).
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3527/3256683845_74e1b3583b_b.jpg


----------

